# Your Dream Chamber Ensemble?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Just for fun!

If you had the power to summon (perhaps you have a time machine) anyone to play in a your private chamber ensemble who would you pick? If you wish you can tell us what you would have them play and where if you have a particular venue in mind.

There is a prize for the best answer. The winner will receive a kiss from either *Polednice* or myself.

*The Rules*:

In order to summon a musician You have to have heard them play. There is not point having *Lintz* tickling the ivories as he may have been a terrible pianist for all we know.

The size of the ensemble or group is up to you it can even be a solo performance but sadly your powers are limited and you can't summon enough people for an entire orchestra. Although you can use any current contemporary orchestra perform.

Have fun! :kiss::clap:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*The LVB Trio*

_Julia Fischer, violin; Mstislav Rostropovich, cello; Glenn Gould, piano_


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

*The String Quartet*

Yehudi Menuhin, first violin; Itzhak Perlman, second violin; Paul Hindemith, viola; Julian Lloyd-Webber, 'cello


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Jordi Savall~viola da gamba
Pierre Hamon~Flute
Judith Busbridge~viola
David Juritz~violin


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> *The String Quartet*
> 
> Yehudi Menuhin, first violin; Itzhak Perlman, second violin; Paul Hindemith, viola; Julian Lloyd-Webber, 'cello


Oh very nice, I don't think *Perlman* get's enough love on *Talk Classical*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

All I need for _the_ best ensemble in the universe is *100 metronomes!*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> *The String Quartet*
> 
> Yehudi Menuhin, first violin; Itzhak Perlman, second violin; Paul Hindemith, viola; Julian Lloyd-Webber, 'cello


Hindemith? Yuri Bashmet's better.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

If I had a time machine, I would like to be in London in the 80s.of 19th.century, present on the Beethoven London Society to heard the complete string quartets played by:

Joseph Joachim first violin
Wilhelm Ernst second violin
Henrik Wieniawsky viola
Alfredo Piatti cello.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

All-star lineups over the years have been hit or miss...most often miss. Maybe it's the egos. When these are put aside, real magic can happen. Personalities should click, too, of course.

The Trout, with Gould, Casals, Oistrakh, Bashmet, Dragonetti.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh well, I shall break the rules. Give it up for:

Luddy Van B on piano!
Niccy Paganini on 1st violin!
Niccy Benedetti on 2nd violin!
Wolfie Mozart on viola!
J. L . Webber on cello!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> All-star lineups over the years have been hit or miss...most often miss. Maybe it's the egos. When these are put aside, real magic can happen. Personalities should click, too, of course.
> 
> ...


It's what I was thinking, you put it into words better than I could. Also, the issue of working together over a long period, consistently. Some all-star's recordings have disappointed me, maybe due to the lack of balance & chemistry. & I'm not fussy, I'm not a connoisseur, I just like the vision of the composer to be respected, not the egos of who's playing.

Anyway, what I would like is *clarinettist* *Artie Shaw *to have done something classical, the only thing vaguely like that I have from him on disc is him playing his own _Clarinet Concerto_. He came across as a spontaneous & intuitive performer, and chamber music would be his forte, having been in jazz with it's small groups (& a leader of big bands too).

So, a line up *combining Artie *with a top notch string quartet group - eg. one of my favourites of more recent times is the *Lindsay Quartet *- would be my kind of dream I think. They can play the great clarinet quintets - eg. Mozart, Weber, Brahms, or modern ones like the one by Arthus Bliss which I quite like, or a fresh one commissioned today by a living composer. Hypothetically, of course, since Artie is no longer with us.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> All I need for _the_ best ensemble in the universe is *100 metronomes!*


We have so many of these in our house. I buy my other half one each year on his birthday I've never set them off all at once for fear of disrupting the space-time continuum but if *Ligeti * can do it... *thinks*


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> Oh well, I shall break the rules. Give it up for:
> 
> Luddy Van B on piano!
> Niccy Paganini on 1st violin!
> ...


You shall be punishment most severely! :scold::scold::scold:

You must listen to nothing but *Lang Lang* for the rest of your life.

*So let it be written, so it shall be done* you shouldn't have broken the rules! :devil:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> All-star lineups over the years have been hit or miss...most often miss. Maybe it's the egos. When these are put aside, real magic can happen. Personalities should click, too, of course.
> 
> The Trout, with Gould, Casals, Oistrakh, Bashmet, Dragonetti.


This is obviously fictional though they'd be paying at their best. People always pick on the flaws  perhaps I should have included a bottle of *Sauternes*?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Ian Anderson - Flute
Violadude (yes, our very own) - Viola

And that's all I need.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> We have so many of these in our house. I buy my other half one each year on his birthday I've never set them off all at once for fear of disrupting the space-time continuum but if *Ligeti * can do it... *thinks*


Well you can put those metronomes to good use. I think in London people loaned their metronomes to a group which actually put on a performance of that Ligeti piece. It's not easy to find 100 metronomes lying around just anywhere. Maybe you have half a dozen around your house to do a reduced sextet version of this Ligeti work he saw as a kind of joke. I think the man would smile from his grave at that?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Well you can put those metronomes to good use. I think in London people loaned their metronomes to a group which actually put on a performance of that Ligeti piece. It's not easy to find 100 metronomes lying around just anywhere. Maybe you have half a dozen around your house to do a reduced sextet version of this Ligeti work he saw as a kind of joke. I think the man would smile from his grave at that?


I've known my boyfriend 8 years although we have not been together all that time. I've bought him one each *Christmas* and birthday that makes 16, only another 42 years to go.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Who won this game?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who won this game?


No one yet I was hoping more people would answer.  There are still a few people I'd have liked to have seen answer who haven't done so yet. I'll give them a few more days before the winner is announced. :devil:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

For Brahms's piano quintet - 

Piano: Richter
Violins: Heifetz, Perlman
Viola: Menuhin 
Cello: Rostropovich

For Enescu's piano quintet: 

Piano: Yuja Wang
Violins: Hahn, Bell
Viola: Bashmet 
Cello: Isserlis


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> For Brahms's piano quintet -
> 
> Piano: Richter
> Violins: Heifetz, Perlman
> ...


That second one beats all IMO.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

science said:


> For Brahms's piano quintet -
> 
> Piano: Richter
> Violins: Heifetz, Perlman
> ...


I've seen *Isserlis* live once but haven't heard much else CDs wise. It's very close to what I would perhaps choose. I'm still thinking mine over but I agree it's a very good choice. Thanks for posting *Sci*


----------

